# Deputy Dog is Awesome!



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our 2nd pup we added about a yr ago, just afew minutes ago there was a lot of racket out there. 
Nothing unusual, its getting toward sundown & hay rack needs to be filled. One of the bucklings can scream to high heavens like little girl but Dep was howling.
So I ran out, that buckling had his head stuck in fence.
I love this dog!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

good doggy!  Wouldn't be caught without my LGDs either!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a good boy..... :thumb: :leap: :hug:


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He's always barking, but rarely howls. His first year if I had to take ppl out for feet trim if they made lotsa noise he would howl.
One time I got stuck in a bldg & kept hollering for hubby to come get me. "Lassie, go get Timmy" Deputy just howled.
He doesnt howl very often.
I thank God for all the times Ive had to pick up things he's gone out of his way to find & chew up.(at the time grumbling I must confess)
I thank Him for creating these amazing animals who dig up pieces of glass, who dont know the difference between a possum & a barn kitten.
I chewed him out for that & he snarled back.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a good boy!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Great dog! I hope Grumpy is as good. He has just started sleeping with the goats. He even checks it out if they start hollering like fools. We have never heard him bark. Which is fine by me. I hate a yappy dog. Don't mind if something is wrong, just don't stand and do it because you can. (I hate my mom's dogs. They are little "drop kick over the fence" dogs) They stand in the yard and bark at the sky, tree, even the rose bush. What a waste of fur. :sigh: 

Gina


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"What a waste of fur" :ROFL: 

His bark is low pitch actually quite pleasant. If something is out there that I can see it gets a rapid fire woof woof woof. But I know what you mean Gina,about little dogs. They always sound like they're being tortured.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Mom's long hair dach is great. Love her. She screams when she barks. She is smart enough to know us and the goats so she doesn't bark at us. Cricket (dach) and Elvira (crested hairless) (a waste of what little fur she has) Bark at everyone and everything. They see us everyday with the goats, chicks and cat. Elvira has more hair than sense. That is very little.  

How old was Deputy when you got him? Do you feed him outside the pen? (my sheep and goats love dog food) Does he wander/get out? Is he nuetered? Sorry for all the questions, I've heard a lot of things about pyrs but that's all that is in our neck of the woods.

Gina


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dep was 9 or 10 wks. Owner brought him over & carried him into goat pen. After introducing him to The Sheriff (adult) no hackles, she then showed him where the water tub was & put his feet on the rim to teach him how to get to it.
To my amazement he learned it right off the bat. Deputy has not had near the amount of correction as Sheriff, who in his first yr decided the black Nubian was different than the Boers & lacerated her rear leg.
He stayed in an ajoining pen for several mos.
We have 4ft field fence. One morning I found him in with the goats. A few days later I found out that a cougar had been spotted in the hood.
Thats when we added Deputy for back up.
Last month we were gone all day, came home to find Dep out, the front storm door all muddied up & two basement windows broken. Dang juvenile delinquent.
A call from next door neighbor; her old harmless retreiver had wandered into our yard. Dep had ripped into him, 30 staples worth.
We immediatly put raised cattle panels around the entire perimeter fence. 
Prior to that he had been getting out on occasion without our knowledge. He had even attacked another dog...that owner wasnt sure it was Dep. I told him it probably was & I wish he would have told us.
We had previously informed our neighbors the type of dogs we have, that they are working & what to expect should their dogs ever cross into their territory.
Both these neighbors usually let theirs run free. I dont fault them or Dep any, he was doing his job.
Dogs get fed in an area where goats dont go.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Nancy,

Are they "fixed"? Grumpy will get done in another month or two. I was thinking he would have less "destractions" if he wasn't thinking about females.

We are going to have 4 or 5 ft. no-climb fence with 2 strands of barb wire on top. I hope that will keep him in and the coyotes out. :sigh: I hope he'll stay inside and won't wander. 

Gina


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sheriff is fixed. If you can get him in before 100lbs it costs slightly less. Least thats how our vet charges.
A million excuses but Dep has not yet been.
Just a thought about the barb wire, I wouldnt think it would stop him. If he's got Pyr in him his coat is going to be thicker than Anatolian.
There's coyotes around here but the only kills I've seen have been possum rats & a couple of young barn kitties who very unfortunatley happened to get into goat area. 
Just the presence of the LGDs thus far has been a coyote deterrant.
The cattles panels were put up so that fence is now 7'. More to keep Dep in than any other reason.


----------

